# Where is the Snow?



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

That is a tough call for this time of year. I would never spend money for lift tickets early season. 

Summit is not too bad right now and Loveland has the most snow, but it is still early, meaning no good terrain open yet.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

yeah thats the problem everywhere i have the 18th till the 28th off and wanted to spend a day or 2 somewhere but for how much it costs its not worth it for 3 of 118 trails.


----------



## Eagle Mapper (Mar 24, 2008)

Crested Butte has some deals were you pay for lodging and get free lift tickets. Not a bad deal if they keep getting snow. Crested Butte Mountain Resort | Specials


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

thanks eagle


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

second for CB. best terrain in the state for in-area skiing. don't know about conditions yet. i think the cheap ticket deals end on the 18th, but you might still get free tickets when paying for a room.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Snowhere I don't think you were at Loveland yesterday were you? They opened chair 4 late in the day yesterday. Thigh deep all the way down the face. Best 1st day I've had in a while. North and south chutes were equally good.



Snowhere said:


> That is a tough call for this time of year. I would never spend money for lift tickets early season.
> 
> Summit is not too bad right now and Loveland has the most snow, but it is still early, meaning no good terrain open yet.


----------



## kp_hyde (May 29, 2006)

Have to agree with Phillips. Loveland has just about everything open, except the Ridge and conditions are good for early season or any other time of year.


----------



## jbarnow (Sep 10, 2007)

No free ski at CB this year? About this time last year 6 ft in 24hrs...12 hour drive from denver. Fun fun!


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

I hate planning ski trips this time of year, because the snowpack can change so dramatically. There isn't anything in the PNW right now, but they could have a 100" storm without warning.

You can find some good deals on lift tickets at Liftopia.com, sometimes you can find decent package deals at ski.com or ripleysadventures.com. A good option is to get some tickets for an SLC resort through liftopia and then just priceline a hotel in downtown Salt Lake. 

If possible you should try and push your trip to the end of your vacation. The second half of December is always much better than the first half.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Snowing lightly in CB at the moment. Free tix w/ room reservation through I dont know when.

Just a few groomers open right now. The 'steep' terrain has a long way to go to get open.

Seems like the summit areas are getting hit right now.

Come here (CB) mid february or later for the goods.... an then of course during creeking season.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

Phillips said:


> Snowhere I don't think you were at Loveland yesterday were you? They opened chair 4 late in the day yesterday. Thigh deep all the way down the face. Best 1st day I've had in a while. North and south chutes were equally good.


No, I was not, but I did suggest Loveland, didn't I?

Still they only have 37% of terrain open, so it is not like a lot is open yet. It is great that we are getting snow, we just need more of it!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Whats say ye about thee lines at loveland im desperate and our ski area won't open till probably mid december?


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Snowhere said:


> No, I was not, but I did suggest Loveland, didn't I?
> 
> 
> Still they only have 37% of terrain open, so it is not like a lot is open yet. It is great that we are getting snow, we just need more of it!


Sure buddy. . .


----------



## kburris (Nov 12, 2006)

*Loveland Lodging (sort of)*

Excellent ! early season conditions at Loveland ! 10 feet + and counting. Was just there. If you back country ski - we have a cabin that is ~ 5 miles down I-70 from Loveland and then a 3 mile ski in. It's available the next few weekends and there is great skiing up there. Email or look in the Buzz swap if you want info. [email protected]


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

Oddly enough, Loveland is the only Summit County ski area to have received snow. If you are driving up from the front range just don't bother coming through the tunnel and make sure to stop and ski at Loveland. Breck, Copper, Keystone and A-basin really suck right now. Don't bother with these resorts, the lift lines are long and barely anything is open. 

Okay... I'm lying.

Here is the Breck report:

They opened 6 Chair yesterday... there was a foot fresh this morning at the top and that was on top of 2+ foot of fresh yesterday. They opened the rest of Contest bowl today and it was bottomless. Horseshoe bowl, Cucumber and half of peak 7 slid to the ground 2 days ago, so it will need more snow to open. 

Imperial Xpress for sure and possibly T-bar will be open tomorrow. Peak 9 will also open tomorrow. Imperial bowl and some of peak 7 (the stuff that didn't slide) will be open as well. Ski patrol are working their asses off trying to get as much open as possible. I think peak 10 might open next weekend (not positive). Vail management probably won't run all of the lifts until the week or so before X-mas because... well, it's about profits. 

Snow is not the problem. As of Thursday at 8:30 PM it is still dumping!

Don't worry though... I, along with many other locals, will make sure to pack it all down before the weekend arrives.


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

*Frustrated*

I am really frustrated when I here that about breck. I now live in Fraser and Winter Park is planning on opening a couple top to bottom blues . I hope they get some other stuff open because they have consistently recorded more than breck. Anybody have any news about the plan for WP. I have talked to a couple of snow makers and they were talking about opening the sunny side. Might as well go to copper...


----------



## Ricky NM (Jun 28, 2008)

BOTTOMLESS THIGH DEEP in Breck's back bowls yesterday. Epic.


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

I thought I would update the Breck report.

Wind! Lots of it! It was a icebox at the top today and the wind scoured a lot of the upper mtn. They opened almost all of the front of Peak 9 today. E Chair terrain is still closed, but might have a limited opening tomorrow with no chair access. They had to delay the opening of Imperial because of the wind, but are hoping to open it tomorrow... it won't matter though because it is so wind f%cked up above treeline right now. T-bar opening has been pushed back a week to next Friday.

Also, all of that thigh deep powder in the bowls are gone. I, along with a massive heard of powder hungry locals had an epic time tracking it up yesterday and this morning.


----------



## alanbol (Jun 3, 2005)

*Loveland is up to 55% open*

They opened chair 8 yesterday. Most of the mountain is now open, EXCEPT the ridge. That doesn't usually open till sometime in January anyway.

Season pass holders get a discount on lift tickets. If you go, just look for some sympathetic pass holder to help you out. Now that most of the lifts are open, there shouldn't be any lift lines. 

But remember, Loveland is cold and windy and the terrain sucks. It's MUCH better to keep on driving till you get to one of those big resorts


----------



## peak (Apr 7, 2006)

caspermike said:


> looking for good package deals for 2 to a resort worth visiting. any ideas. targhee. steamboat if it had more snow. any others more in central colorado worth hitting up?


you and Grif got a date?


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Ricky NM said:


> BOTTOMLESS THIGH DEEP in Breck's back bowls yesterday. Epic.


thigh deep?? OMG




thats not epic. the epic flag only gets raised if its deeper than your waist. i ski thigh deep powder every time i go to monarch, thats just standard practice, not "epic".

maybe its epic for Brecken-shit (or vail, as Brecken-shit doesnt have any back bowls) but else where thats pretty middle of the road.

edit: yeah, i know Im an asshole, but when you raise the epic flag when it shouldnt be, then expect to be vilified


----------



## rideon (May 2, 2005)

*Why you gotta hate?*

Man what is with all the intolerance?

Why does YOUR epic have to be HIS epic? If things are so bitchin in your neck of the woods you should spend more time getting the goods and less time talking smack, but something tells me that is just who you are. If you spent half the time perfecting your game that you do making other people feel little, you would be world famous. Can't imagine a single soul who would want to run with your crew. I am not one for spreading the drama on the buzz, but man you are lame. 

Please proceed to reply and tell everyone that it is all in fun or jest, better yet just respond and justify why you are such a massive tool.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

i make no excuses for my actions or statements, i believe i indicated that with the statement "edit: yeah, i know Im an asshole, but when you raise the epic flag when it shouldnt be, then expect to be vilified"

when it is not epic the word epic should not be used. we in america have a whole variety of other words, ie, sick, awesome, wicked, rockin, etc. epic is reserved for, well, epic, snow. not a run of the mill powder day.

and its cool if you dont want to roll with me, people in Fort Fun seem to have an allergy to me...........


----------



## Ricky NM (Jun 28, 2008)

Seriously? 1. Thigh deep on December 4th is epic. Period. 2. Lift 6 at Breck is considered the "back bowls". 3. Thigh deep is NOT standard practice ANYWHERE. Especially not at Monarch. Silverton had just under 600" last season (the record there by the way) and thigh deep was not "standard practice". I, as well as others, would appreciate it if you climbed down off of your high horse and stopped being a self-righteous asshole.


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

yetigonecrazy said:


> i make no excuses for my actions or statements, i believe i indicated that with the statement "edit: yeah, i know Im an asshole, but when you raise the epic flag when it shouldnt be, then expect to be vilified"
> 
> when it is not epic the word epic should not be used. we in america have a whole variety of other words, ie, sick, awesome, wicked, rockin, etc. epic is reserved for, well, epic, snow. not a run of the mill powder day.
> 
> and its cool if you dont want to roll with me, people in Fort Fun seem to have an allergy to me...........


"Epic" is a personal experience. Everyone's version of "Epic" is different. yetigonecrazy you come off as a total prick a lot on this forum. I'll show you "Epic" is you choose to visit NM this Spring. I wish there was good snow down in NM. I'll post my epic when we get a few more storms. Atom....


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

atom said:


> yetigonecrazy you come off as a total prick a lot on this forum


yep

if others are going to be pricks to me then ill be pricks to other people

if you think its bull then ask kato or gary e or KSC or adrock or sandoz or finney or rideon or slee or wigston or leif or any of the other millions of people who have been dicks to me.....in their words:

its the internet, get over it


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

y'all need to get the sand out of your vaginas

this board has grown so lame....KSC truly was right, its hard to talk shit anymore without a bunch of namby pambies coming up and whining about being civil and accepting. where was civilty and acceptance when i joined? fuck all y'all, ill see you in the spring when everyone isnt a whiny bitch because theres no water


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

I wish Hogadon the local ski area we have up here in casper got even close to a thigh deep day! Last year I Had the best days ever and it was two days with knee to thigh high powder.


----------



## mrlaroo (Jun 6, 2005)

I have been having epic days in Hawaii with 20 kt winds and 10 ft surf!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

luke. last year was killer so many hits all over the resort. this year i bet we barely get enough to keep holiday open. the ridge more than likely won't open unless they put some man made snow up there and gromm her. this fucking sucks good thing i get paid this week so next week we are heading down boaters anybody have a nice hostile to stay at in breck ill bring the beer and the b*d. that doesn't stand for bed but if you switch the e for a u you get the right answer.

and when is steamboat going to worth a shit?


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Mike I just got back from a scratch the itch run up to Terry Peak by Deadwood.
They had pretty good snow and the tickets were pretty good at 43 bucks a pop. It took us about 3.5 hours to get to dead wood then 15 min to the resort.
If you do go there call the comfort in and ask for a super smokin deal. We stayed for 39.95 a room. Plenty of gamblin and a pretty fun resort.
think about it.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Terry peak has good snow??? What about deer valley! Man been awhile since I have been skiing up there but with a huge storm they can be fun. 

Deadwood is a great town. Better if if there is a harley ralley around and I guess it seems there is a harley ralley every day. Hands down one of the best towns in the upper mid west to party in is deadwood....


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Ya aparently they had like a five foot storm this fall so they had a pretty good base. While we were there it was kinda like spring skiing, Icy in spots and soft in other spots. There were still some good stashes up in the trees.
Never heard anything about deer mountain though.
Its a good quick one to two day trip for us up here...


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

*steep and deep*

Howelson has the goods right now, I say this is the best in colorado. Inverted air in park smalley, ice covered bumps and gates as well as the biggest jumps in colorado all in one area with bus service to the lifts and FREE parking. what more could you ask for?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

you smart little fucker. what are you up to this weekend? 

hows steamboat?


----------

